
Patrick Freyne’s big regret? Having a healthy work-life balance /s - ricksplat
http://www.irishtimes.com/life-and-style/people/patrick-freyne-s-big-regret-having-a-healthy-work-life-balance-1.2731422
======
ricksplat
My local parish rag has started writing these click-bait articles to troll
their online readership. This one is actually quite funny, and a comment
elsewhere on HN about work-life balance prompted me to post it. I particularly
enjoyed the phrases _" cry-typing"_ and _" galumphing [my lunch] down in a
petrol station forecourt before cry-driving to an assignment"_ \- he paints
quite the picture :D

